# "Warming" Raw Medallions



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee's eating more and more of the NV raw medallions and less and less of the kibble/wet food combo. I'm finding she just likes it better, and she's healthy and shiny, and tear-stain-free so I'm going to run with it.

What process do you folks go through to de-thaw? I've been taking out the frozen medallions and keeping them in the refrigerator, serving them 24 hours later. The problem is that the meat is cold, sometimes even with ice crystals still. So now I've been setting it on the granite countertop for about 30 minutes before serving, which helps, but it's still doggone COLD. I've also done the ziploc baggie in water thing. 

Saydee doesn't seem to be bothered by the cold meat, but I wonder if it's okay? If I warm it to room temperature on the counter or in a ziploc, is it okay? Or is it just breeding bacteria? It seems to me warming to room temperature could take an hour or more. Is it safe?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Maya,

Beamer always eats his right out of the fridge, ice crystals and all.. lol
I don't think there is any point for it to be at room temp. 
Also, when I give beamer his meaty bones to eat/chew, he gets them right out of the freezer! And he likey likey! 

Ryan


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I don't have my Hav yet, but I plan to feed raw, probably NV, when I do. I fed my yorkie raw for most of her life, though at the time I didn't know about the prepared raw food. 

I have friends who eat only raw vegan, and there's a temp at which you can heat food that still preserves the enzymes, I want to say it's around 108 degrees, but google it to be sure. I would think you could probably put the medallion in the toaster oven or something for a few min., using a thermometer to check the temp until you know how long it takes at what setting to get a room temp or slightly warm/body temp medallion. It sounds like the warm water/baggie thing might work, but you are wasting a lot of plastic that way, plus I have heard heat and plastic means plastic leaches into the food.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Hi Maya,
> 
> Beamer always eats his right out of the fridge, ice crystals and all.. lol
> I don't think there is any point for it to be at room temp.
> ...


Thanks Ryan, that's what I needed to hear. Despite the desire to warm her food, I feel better giving it to her cold because there's just less risk. And Saydee's like Beamer, she likey likey. Do you thaw for 24 hours? I'm curious if Daniel will chime in.

Petaluna-
The meat thermometer is a good suggestion, thanks. It would be nice to know the temperature that is still considered safe. I don't even use warm water with the baggie thing because I'm consumed by fear (JK). I do keep her medallions in a tiny bit of plastic wrap and then toss it when I'm done. I'm sure it's wasteful but it just feels cleaner.

When are you getting your new pup? Anytime soon?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maya, His food is usually in the frezzer a good 12 hours before his first meal of the day, so yeah, those are more icy. But by the time dinner comes along, they seem totally defrosted. I've also done the baggie in the sink full of water a few times in the beginning. Once I made the water pretty hot by accident and it actually kinda cooked the medallions! lol..

I thaw beamers food in a ziplock baggie and place in the fridge. Yeah, I guess its wastefull.. errrr... but the deals at costo for ziplock bags are insane!!!!!!!!! I just cannot afford not to buy them! 

Ryan


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Maya, His food is usually in the frezzer a good 12 hours before his first meal of the day, so yeah, those are more icy. But by the time dinner comes along, they seem totally defrosted. I've also done the baggie in the sink full of water a few times in the beginning. Once I made the water pretty hot by accident and it actually kinda cooked the medallions! lol..
> 
> I thaw beamers food in a ziplock baggie and place in the fridge. Yeah, I guess its wastefull.. errrr... but the deals at costo for ziplock bags are insane!!!!!!!!! I just cannot afford not to buy them!
> 
> Ryan


Oooh. Costco is my danger zone. I have a business credit card through them so I get cash back. It's like getting money for nothing! (NOT)

The plastic wrap I use comes from Costco in a giant roll. My husband laughs at me when I buy it but it lasts in our house for YEARS!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maya, I would not let them thaw to room temperature. They should be cool to the touch. Of course I cook them, but that is a whole 'nother story


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> Maya, I would not let them thaw to room temperature. They should be cool to the touch. Of course I cook them, but that is a whole 'nother story


Thanks Missy. I appreciate the feedback. I don't know where I got the idea that it wasn't good for them to eat it cold. I read WAY too much. It all jumbles together after a while... :der:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup. I know been there, done that... (actually still doing it---LOL) at one point you just do what you know is best for you and saydee...until the next thing comes along


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> yup. I know been there, done that... (actually still doing it---LOL) at one point you just do what you know is best for you and saydee...until the next thing comes along


HA HA! Exactly.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hey Maya, not sure when. Maybe soon, maybe next year. I actually have plans to see some pups this weekend, the breeder also had a rescue I was hoping might work out, but she's having some problems with her and wants to keep her longer for evaluation and training. I swore I was not going to even consider a dog, esp. a puppy until next spring, since I have to think potty training will be a heck of a lot harder in the winter here in Michigan. I had stopped looking a few months ago, but I got an e-mail from the first breeder I talked to back in the Spring, and she told me she had a friend with a new litter, so of course I couldn't leave it alone. Oddly enough, the last minute panic that kept setting in each time I got close to making a puppy commitment earlier in the year has pretty much left me, and I feel a lot more relaxed about the idea that I'll be able to handle it and figure things out as I go, but currently my biggest obstacle is financial, so I'm still unsure about whether this is the right time to proceed. I wish I had a crystal ball and knew what the next 2 years will be like in terms of financial obligations.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> Hey Maya, not sure when. Maybe soon, maybe next year. I actually have plans to see some pups this weekend, the breeder also had a rescue I was hoping might work out, but she's having some problems with her and wants to keep her longer for evaluation and training. I swore I was not going to even consider a dog, esp. a puppy until next spring, since I have to think potty training will be a heck of a lot harder in the winter here in Michigan. I had stopped looking a few months ago, but I got an e-mail from the first breeder I talked to back in the Spring, and she told me she had a friend with a new litter, so of course I couldn't leave it alone. Oddly enough, the last minute panic that kept setting in each time I got close to making a puppy commitment earlier in the year has pretty much left me, and I feel a lot more relaxed about the idea that I'll be able to handle it and figure things out as I go, but currently my biggest obstacle is financial, so I'm still unsure about whether this is the right time to proceed. I wish I had a crystal ball and knew what the next 2 years will be like in terms of financial obligations.


Oh, you're soooo ready for a puppy! I can tell from your post.

I think we're all wishing for financial insight in to the next two years. But I think the knowledge would be fruitless. If I'd waited until I was "ready" financially I never would have had children (ages 14 and 19)!

I can totally sympathize with the potty training/weather issue. It gets mighty cold and icy here in Idaho. If you have an attached backyard, a doggie door and an ex pen might be a good solution? We don't have a doggie door OR an ex pen and have always let Saydee have run of our totally fenced in backyard. But now that the ground is getting mucky in the flower beds, we're rethinking our strategy.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hey Maya, ok one more post and then I have to get back to work - lol! We live on a small city lot and do have a fenced yard, but it's a chain link/cyclone and there are areas where I'm less sure it's real secure, particularly across the driveway. Some of our neighbors let their small dogs hang out outside alone, but I'm not comfortable with that. The back/side door where my office is lets out onto a small deck, and I'm wondering if I could build some sort of covered structure just outside the door where I could put a "potty pan" and litter or newspaper for her to use in bad weather, unless that would confuse the training. I'm just not sure. Seems like some Havs love snow and mud, and others don't even like to get their feet wet. I know pee pads are necessary when they are very young, but we have no good place for that in this house unless I want it right under foot (and under nose), and I want to be able to transition her to outside only, ideally with pee pads as a backup for when I'm gone too long, or we're traveling. 

You know, I'll have to think about the doggie door idea, but it's already drafty and freezing back here, this is a converted screen porch that I suspect was not well insulated. Right now everything points to me having to stand with her outside indefinitely.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> Hey Maya, ok one more post and then I have to get back to work - lol! We live on a small city lot and do have a fenced yard, but it's a chain link/cyclone and there are areas where I'm less sure it's real secure, particularly across the driveway. Some of our neighbors let their small dogs hang out outside alone, but I'm not comfortable with that. The back/side door where my office is lets out onto a small deck, and I'm wondering if I could build some sort of covered structure just outside the door where I could put a "potty pan" and litter or newspaper for her to use in bad weather, unless that would confuse the training. I'm just not sure. Seems like some Havs love snow and mud, and others don't even like to get their feet wet. I know pee pads are necessary when they are very young, but we have no good place for that in this house unless I want it right under foot (and under nose), and I want to be able to transition her to outside only, ideally with pee pads as a backup for when I'm gone too long, or we're traveling.
> 
> You know, I'll have to think about the doggie door idea, but it's already drafty and freezing back here, this is a converted screen porch that I suspect was not well insulated. Right now everything points to me having to stand with her outside indefinitely.


We never used pee pads, but I know alot of people on this forum do. We just went out with her for the first month or so and gently reminded her to go. I always thought pee pads would just confuse them, since I wanted Saydee to know the ONLY place that's okay to go is outside.

Of course, I'm lucky to be able work out of my home office, so I don't have to leave her for eight or more hours. Pee pads might be a good solution! I've even heard of Havs using a potty box kind of like a cat litter box. I imagine it's just a matter of choosing the "potty technique" that works best, and then being consistent.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I work at home too! Wow, you could be a good source of advice on training a puppy while working at home. I think it was Tom King who responded to one of my threads months ago when I was gnawing my nails off trying to decide if I was ready for a puppy. He said the only person who ever returned a dog to him because she couldn't handle it was a woman who worked at home! I guess she found she couldn't get her work done and meet her deadlines. What do you do? I do medical transcription for ophthalmologists and have a small jewelry biz on the side. I have to admit Tom's comment concerned me because I can imagine a similar scenario. Fortunately I'm already used to running on 4-5 hrs. of sleep a night, so I could probably even crate train without too much change in my sleep schedule. My main concern is how do I watch a puppy and keep her amused while I"m trying to work, along with catching her signals to potty so I can get her outside fast enough, particularly when there's a foot of snow or it's pouring rain and freezing.

How old was Saydee when you got her? Were you training in Winter or summer? I remember my yorkie hated the cold and wet weather, she would refuse to go and then come inside and do it where it was more comfortable, the little princess.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I defrost in the fridge for 24hrs then take it out about 30min before feeding. Then I add about 3-4tblsp of boiled water on top. Brings out the flavours and warms it up. As soon as the water hits the meat, my guys can reallly smell it and start crying for the food lol. I can't imagine always eating cold food.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> I work at home too! Wow, you could be a good source of advice on training a puppy while working at home. I think it was Tom King who responded to one of my threads months ago when I was gnawing my nails off trying to decide if I was ready for a puppy. He said the only person who ever returned a dog to him because she couldn't handle it was a woman who worked at home! I guess she found she couldn't get her work done and meet her deadlines. What do you do? I do medical transcription for ophthalmologists and have a small jewelry biz on the side. I have to admit Tom's comment concerned me because I can imagine a similar scenario. Fortunately I'm already used to running on 4-5 hrs. of sleep a night, so I could probably even crate train without too much change in my sleep schedule. My main concern is how do I watch a puppy and keep her amused while I"m trying to work, along with catching her signals to potty so I can get her outside fast enough, particularly when there's a foot of snow or it's pouring rain and freezing.
> 
> How old was Saydee when you got her? Were you training in Winter or summer? I remember my yorkie hated the cold and wet weather, she would refuse to go and then come inside and do it where it was more comfortable, the little princess.


I got Saydee late summer, she was almost 10 weeks old. I have to admit I had the weather on my side when it came to potty training. However, I wouldn't let that discourage you. You may be surprised at how different one puppy/breed is from another. Havs are tough little cookies. I had two maltese before and I am shocked, I tell you shocked, at the difference in personality, energy level, and intelligence between the two breeds.

There's alot of great things about working at home. First of all, you get to see them all the time!!!!!!!

Of course I've had my share of struggles with Saydee while working. She went through a phase where she whined alot, which made me crazy when I was trying to get things done because I could feel her distress. There's a whole thread on this forum devoted to my fussy puppy! Basically, I concluded that she was bored! These Havs are smart little puppies and Saydee is a total busybody. If I can keep her mind busy, the behavior issues stay in check. We do alot of quick breaks for walks, both for her, and for me! I will even take her out to the warehouse and run her around the belt racks a few times! I also use flossies, bully sticks, Kongs with frozen wet food inside, and lots and lots of toddler toys that I rotate daily to keep her busy while I work.

I don't know if this would help in your situation or not, but we have Saydee bell trained. I have a baby gate to close off my office, and a hallway and bathroom from the rest of the house. I have a large jingle bell hanging from the gate, so when she needs to go potty, she swipes at it and we're off and running!

It's a challenge to work at home with a puppy. There are times when I'm on the phone with a customer and Saydee is batting at the jingle bell with urgency. There was the fussy phase. Then there's the chewing of merchandise and opportunistic paper shredding...

But there's so many good things about it, I feel blessed. I have a warm furry belly stretched across my foot as I type these words. I get to see those beautiful little bright eyes and feel the silky soft coat of my baby constantly. Saydee makes me smile and laugh all day long. I never feel alone. Who could ask for more?

These things are all just puppyhood, and really it's just more concentrated when you work at home. I think the good FAR outweighs the trying times, and really is just part of the experience!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> I defrost in the fridge for 24hrs then take it out about 30min before feeding. Then I add about 3-4tblsp of boiled water on top. Brings out the flavours and warms it up. As soon as the water hits the meat, my guys can reallly smell it and start crying for the food lol. I can't imagine always eating cold food.


Ooooh! I like the boiled water idea, Daniel. Thank you. I think that's just the solution I was looking for :biggrin1:


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah I wouldn't leave it out of the fridge at all. I have been microwaving 30 seconds and then cooling down with a little cold water since the tapeworm fiasco. It makes a nice gravy.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Maya, if it ain't broken, don't fix it. She's doing great the way you're doing it.
Carole


----------

